# hello to everyone.thats my first planted and i need comments



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

hello.so i need some advice fro u guys!thats my first planted tank.i know its not great but i think it can be better with some changes.thanks in advance.the water its cloudy cause of the water change i did.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

This tank has real potential especially with those pieces of wood. I think you should move the larger piece towards the front a little, and send the other piece to the back-right a little with the longest branch pointing diagonally towards the front pane. Get rid of the slate it looks too unnatural. Good luck aquascaping with the plants.


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

thanks for the advice.the slate is there to keep the driftwood from floating.i boil it and leave in a bucket of water for 3 days but still nothing.ill atttch the slate to the bottom of the driftwood so it wont be visible.its been like 5 days i tied the moss to the wood.how long it takes so i can remove the fishing line?thanks again


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

You probably wont have to remove the line. Just let the moss grow around it and soon enough it wont be visible anymore.


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

thanks.and i couldnt wait to remove the line.but if thats the case ill live it like that.


----------



## neilw (Nov 20, 2004)

I especially like the driftwood branch layout.


----------



## Capt. (Nov 24, 2004)

I think it's off to a good start. What are the specs of the tank (size, lights, etc.)?

Also be careful not to bury the rhizome of anubias and java fern plants. The rhizome is a horizontal bar shaped piece that the roots and leaves shoot out of.


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

*update*

well its been a while since my last post but here is an update of my tank.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

I like the look of it. It's nice to be able to follow an aquarium as it develops. We look forward to seeing more photos. What size is that aquarium? 46g? 70g? Is the water still cloudy, perhaps my imagination?

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Coming along nicely! Are you planning any foreground plants, that's a lot gravel that's showing. The right hand side looks dark to me. I would use a little red in there to break up the monotony. Just my 2cents worth. Keep us posted, it really is interesting to see the evolution of a tank from scratch.


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

*.........*

well yeah its a little more dark cause the plants on the right side have grown a lot and they dont leave the light to pass.the water looks like that cause i have add some black water extract(or something like that)any i deas for any ground plants????i really need some ideas on that.i had a brown algae problem but i use algone and now its going off.the tank is a 55 gallon.ill post some close pics of the plants.thanks and any more ideas will be very helpful.thanks.


----------

